# bicycle stand



## marshall m (Jan 13, 2013)

I have had this old bicycle stand in my shed for years


----------



## marshall m (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## marshall m (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 13, 2013)

*stand*

what do you want fot it ? thanks


----------



## walter branche (Jan 13, 2013)

*stand*

i will buy the stand,let me know where to send the money ,, walter branche


----------



## marshall m (Jan 13, 2013)

I have not got a clue to what it is worth.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jan 13, 2013)

*stand*



marshall m said:


> I have not got a clue to what it is worth.




pm sent earlier


----------



## pelletman (Jan 14, 2013)

Based on the latest Copake results probably $4 or 5000.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 14, 2013)

pelletman said:


> Based on the latest Copake results probably $4 or 5000.




Woah, move that decimal. The Copake ones were more elaborate but supposedly reproduction for 450$ at full market retail. Walter would know a fair offer, I'm sure.


----------



## pelletman (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a much nicer stand than the reproductions that sold at Copake.


----------



## bike (Jan 14, 2013)

*Funny*



pelletman said:


> This is a much nicer stand than the reproductions that sold at Copake.




they guy who MADE those stands could not get as much as copake got- you cannot expect to duplicate their results for the most part- the Bicycle Musem of America most likely will not buy from you but loves to bid and bid high


----------



## marshall m (Jan 31, 2013)

I have been offered £40 for it, so i may as well keep it. cheers.


----------

